# Cronjob aller 36 Minuten



## dresdner (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche schon seit einigen Tagen einen Cronjob zu erstellen, welcher alle 36 Minuten ausgeführt wird - bisher leider ohne Erfolg.

Das ganze soll komplett unabhängig von der Stunde, vom Tag oder gar vom Monat sein. Schlichtweg alle 36 Minuten.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Sinac (12. August 2004)

Konsole auf ein folgenden eingeben:
"man cron"


----------



## dresdner (12. August 2004)

Sorry, hilft mir nicht weiter.

Müsste es nicht eigentlich so klappen?

*/36 * * 1-12 * user befehl

Von Januar bis Dezember aller 36 Minuten den Befehl ausführen, oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## Sinac (12. August 2004)

*/36 * * * *

Sollte gehen, wir ham sonst auch ein Tutorial darüber!
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials23634.html


----------



## melmager (12. August 2004)

Alle 36 Minuten ist leider eine sehr krumme Zahl für ein Cronjob :-(

alle 30 Minunten währe einfacher -

also 

0,36 0-21/3 * * *
12,48 1-22/3 * * *
24      2-23/3 * * *

sollte richtig sein

sprich du brauchst 3 Einträge


----------



## dresdner (12. August 2004)

Hab ich befürchtet. Trotzdem danke.

Muss ich sie halt alle über einen Tag hinweg manuell anlegen.

Da haut es zwar immer um Mitternacht nicht mehr hin, damit muss ich dann wohl aber leben.


----------



## melmager (12. August 2004)

Ich glaube ich habe es jetzt doch 

0:00 , 0:36, 1:12, 1:48, 2:24 und 3:00 ab da Wiederholung

beim erstenmal ein wenig verrechnet

Lösung siehe oben


----------



## dresdner (12. August 2004)

Das is natürlich genial... jetz versteh ich worauf du hinaus willst.

Kannst du mir noch sagen wie der Cronjob jetzt aussehen muss?


----------



## melmager (12. August 2004)

0,36 0-21/3 * * *
12,48 1-22/3 * * *
24 2-23/3 * * *

oder

0,36 0,3,6,9,12,15,18,21 * * *
12,48 1,4,7,10,13,16,19,22 * * *
24 2,5,8,11,14,17,20,23 * * *

sollte richtig sein

sprich du brauchst 3 Einträge


----------



## Thorsten Ball (12. August 2004)

Wieso sollte denn folgendes nicht gehen?


```
*/36 * * * *
```

Versteh nicht was daran falsch ist, bzw. wieso es nicht geht. Aber klärt mich
bitte auf


----------



## melmager (12. August 2004)

Theorisch ist ja dein Vorschlag richtig -

Aber die Crontab geht bei den Minuten von 60 Minuten aus 

60 Minuten / 36 = einmal ausführen und zwar in jeder Stunde zur 36. Minute

Das wirkliche Verhalten von cronjob ist in dem fall nicht vorhersehbar -

a) der cronjob verhätt sich so wie man möchte - starte alle 36 mInuten
b) starte in der 36 Minute in der Stunde


----------



## Sway (12. August 2004)

Für solche Aufgaben gibt es *atd*

Hab grad nur keine Lust zu gucken wie es funktioniert... Wetter is zu schön


----------



## melmager (12. August 2004)

bei atd würde man aber ein shellscript brauchen 

das shellsript ruft sich selbst auf mit atd und startet den gewünschten Job


----------



## Sway (12. August 2004)

Wo ist da das Problem? Genau für solche Zeiteinstellungen gibts atd.


----------



## dresdner (13. August 2004)

```
0,36 0,3,6,9,12,15,18,21 * * *
12,48 1,4,7,10,13,16,19,22 * * *
24 2,5,8,11,14,17,20,23 * * *
```

Danke, es funktioniert.

Dieses atd werd ich mir trotzdem mal anschauen.


----------



## OnTheRun (7. September 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
wie müsste denn ein cronjob aussehen, der einmal pro Tag eine .php-Datei (z.B. check.php) ausführt ?

Vielen Dank & Gruss


----------



## dresdner (7. September 2004)

0 * * * * <user> php /home/<user>/file.php > /dev/null


----------



## speakmy (17. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dresdner _
> *0 * * * * <user> php /home/<user>/file.php > /dev/null *




versuch es mal mit dem vcron grafisch, einfach, gut....


----------

